# Winterizing ??



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

:? Recently purchased my first rv and was just wandering with the onset of winter what precautions need to be made in regards to preparing it for winter lay up ( stored outside ) ! i.e tyres plumbing etc etc..... any advise greatly appreciated


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi qe2 the main thing is to drain the water from the boiler, as if it freezes it will split the tank, unless its a very old RV all the pipework will be in plastic so draining down is not so important.

are any of your tanks exposed to the weather? or are they all inside lockers or in the double floor? in my brave they are all inside lockers or the double floor so unless we have a very severe winter i should not have any problems.

The other option which i favour is to use it over the winter, mainly at weekends.

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Its also wise to put some containers of anti-damp crystals inside, you'll be amazed how much moisture can build up.
Leave your fridge & freezer open to avoid mildew.
If you are out in the sticks like we are, a couple of strategically placed mouse traps wouldn't go amiss....once the little blighters get in they can do serious damage.
Oh, and wouldn't hurt to put some stuff in your holding tanks to avoid any nasties growing in there whilst your bus is laid up....feel free to PM me if you need any :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi, 
All good advice, I would add:

1. If you have no hook up, remove the leisure and starting batteries and store in the shed or garage and give them a charge every so often to keep them in good shape. 
2. Drain off the grey and black tanks and put some disinfectant down the sink and shower drains and put some vaseline around the toilet rubber seal. 
3. Spray WD 40 in the locks and hinges and onto any likely place that could rust and electrical connectors around the lights etc..

Here is a site with lots of good advice on lots of stuff >>>Poop Sheets<<<

Jim


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*not just RV's but all motorhomes......*

One of these are great for keeping the edge off during lay-up and really cold spells (forecasted), mains only I'm afraid.. price is plus vat

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/Heating_Index/Oil_Filled_Radiators/index.html


----------



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

The best way to winterise a van is to keep using it 

We go away at least two times every month in the winter.

Knauser


----------



## diverone (May 4, 2014)

*winter layup*

I have only had my van for 6months and have a dehumidifier that collects 2 ltrs before switching off i have fitted a timer switch ,4hrs on 2 off the literature says it is only a penny a day to run. but as the transformer can get hot i use the timer .i also have a cover I bought in france still to put on yet and charge my batteries in situ. but will disconect and charge them as winter sets in. all my tanks are drained but will top up to the brim with diesel on final layup. Is what im doing sufficient I also have a wee thermostat controlled oil filled radiator I that Icould fit with a time switch do you think this is necesary or is the dehumidifier sufficient . I intend to t keep checking the van twice weekly to empty humidifier if required. anyone any ideas to improve my precausions.


----------

